# Can't find recipe for NPP?



## Ricky_blobby (May 21, 2015)

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Magnus82 (May 21, 2015)

If you stay with 100mg/ml your standard 2%ba/20%bb in gso will hold just fine.  I've heard people going to 125mg and it still holds. Anything stronger your going to need eo or guaiacol


----------



## Ricky_blobby (May 21, 2015)

What is eo? I hope not emu oil


----------



## Magnus82 (May 21, 2015)

```

```
Ethyl Oleate,  it's a carrier used for hard to suspend short esters and high concentration gear.  More eo the higher concentration you can get.  So as a percentage of carrier say 70% gso/30% eo may hold 150mg/ml npp where 100% eo may hold 200mg/ml. Eo does slow down absorption which for many reduces pip,  but others have a bad reaction to it and cannot use it.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to post that


----------



## Magnus82 (May 21, 2015)

Here is a handy calculator to help with your equations. 
Untitled


----------



## Ricky_blobby (May 22, 2015)

Sweet! Thanks again


----------



## Ricky_blobby (May 22, 2015)

Does the gso have to be sterile or does the addition of ba sterilize it; cN I use gso from health food store?


----------



## Magnus82 (May 22, 2015)

I like Sterile,  it's easier to filter.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (May 22, 2015)

One more thing, can someone plz pm me a good source for bb


----------



## Magnus82 (May 22, 2015)

Ebay


----------

